# Six - Minute Solution for Water Resources for sale



## IGW (Feb 10, 2010)

Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Water Resources and Environmental Problems (Paperback) R. Wane Schneiter

Condition: New- No highlights, not folded

Original Price:$51.95+tax+ship

Asking: $35 (shipping included)

Paypal accepted. If interested email me at [email protected]


----------

